
Oil Companies Will Dominate BTC Mining in Five Years: Marty Bent - walterbell
https://cointelegraph.com/news/oil-companies-will-dominate-btc-mining-in-five-years-marty-bent
======
vikramkr
If you can use that energy to mine bitcoin, why not use it to power a data
center or put it into the grid? Theres nothing unique about crypto here, its
just one potential way to use recaptured efficiency, and not necessarily the
highest ROI method either. Especially for oil companies, where this is outside
their core competency and not something they would likely want complicating
their balance sheet with all the mark to market requirements and all that
would make holding crypto a particular sort of pain

